# Ac70+emp400 Vs. Rena Xp3



## e46markus (Dec 9, 2010)

Tank is 40G long (48x13x16), will be stocked with a solitary elong or sachezi. I'm quite familiar with power filters and never used canister filters before (set-up could be slightly intimidating). Looked up reviews on all 3 products and like anything else there are good and bad reviews. The AC70 and Emp400 would be less expensive then the xp3 and the power filters also put out more GPH. Whats your take on either filteration set-up?

AC70+Emp400 $107.94 700GPH (total)
vs.
XP3 $149.95 350GPH

Any other reccomendations would be appreciated.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

I would go with the XP3 and a AC45 or something.


----------



## e46markus (Dec 9, 2010)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> I would go with the XP3 and a AC45 or something.


Any reasoning as to why?


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Forget the emp and go with 2 ac110 or an eheim 2215 classic.

It will only cost a couple bucks more than 2 hobs and its the easiest/best cannister out there for the size tank you're running.

The classics also come with all media so you'll save money there


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

e46markus said:


> I would go with the XP3 and a AC45 or something.


Any reasoning as to why?
[/quote]

The canister would help with the biological filtration and the power filter would help with mechanical filtration.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

IMO

eheim2217>renaxp3>ac110>emp 400

Right now i have the eheim 2217, ac110 and rena xp3.

For cannister id look into eheim 2217 over rena as it costs abit more but it comes with all the media you need while rena has no bio media which would probably cost you at least 30$ for some good stuff. You can probably get it for a good price at big als boxing day sales after x mas. I think I got mine there 2 years ago. I will say a eheim 2217 isnt nessiary but its a quality filter that could keep your tank clean and stable.


----------



## e46markus (Dec 9, 2010)

Looks like i'll be going with a canister filter and a power filter. Still unsure on which brand and model of canister filter, as for power filter will go with an AC70. I'll wait for boxing day...there's gotta be deals haha.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

though a hob cannister combo is fine, with your stocking i would probably just go for a better cannister and a powerhead as a cannister can easily handle a solo p. If it was a messy shoal you may want a hob but with a solo fish a single canister is plenty but you may want a powerhead for some added flow


----------



## e46markus (Dec 9, 2010)

How about this set up: Eheim 2215, AC70 power filter and an AC70 powerhead

I think this would cover everything, the Eheim for Bio, AC70 for mechanical and powerhead for aeration and water movement.


----------



## e46markus (Dec 9, 2010)

Well i picked up an Eheim 2215, still looking to add a power filter. Do you think an AC70 would be fine or should i go with an AC110?


----------



## banshee42096 (Apr 29, 2010)

for the price diferance go with the 110


----------

